# Injured left leg!



## JBell24 (Sep 12, 2010)

My Male Azureus has an injured left leg. He seems to kinda drag it along and sorta uses it. I dont know how it got injured. It may have been when i moved him from his old tank to the new one. Please help. All advice is appreciated.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

You should contact Dr. Frye at Frye Brothers' Frogs 
Doug


----------



## JBell24 (Sep 12, 2010)

The link to his email doesn't work for me. Do you or anyone know his email address?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Try this.
[email protected]
Doug

Oh, and if the link here doesn't work, try cutting and pasting it in.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks like his leg is out of joint. Poor little thing.


----------



## JBell24 (Sep 12, 2010)

So ive contacted Dr. Frye but haven't heard back.
It looks like now the male is having a problem with both of his legs.
Are there any diseases that can affect leg movement?
He still eats food and everything and climbs around but it just seems like hes getting worse. i dunno.
And it looks like his "Thigh" bones are out of socket or broken. 
The Thighs just dont look strong. they look soft. the female looks great and has good strong legs and everything but the man looks weaker


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

I would seperate them asap just incase of a disease.


----------



## JBell24 (Sep 12, 2010)

i separated him. I feel so bad for him.
I dont know what to do other than wait.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm sure you'll hear from Dr Frye soon, now that the weekend is over.


----------

